# Wanted - Size 10 Racing Shoes



## Harrier (13 Oct 2008)

A mate of mine is just getting back into cycling and wants to get a pair of road/racing shoes. He used to have a pair of Sidi's back in the late eighties. Reasonable price paid for shoes in good condition. Thanks.


----------



## Brains (22 Nov 2008)

I may have something suitable.

I'll be e-baying several pairs of new/boxed cycling shoes soon, one pair is size 10.

Made by Exustar, look like a pair of trainers, designed for SPD's

If you are interested PM me and we can sort something out


----------



## marxist_fixie (22 Nov 2008)

I have a pair of diadora Alu size 45/10 shoes on ebaya at the mo.....no reserve and no bidders!....starts at £0.99.....very good conditions...some scratches on the sole because i used them on my trainer and i have traditional pedals .


----------



## Harrier (22 Nov 2008)

Thanks very much but I managed to get hold of a pair from someone else on the forum who PM'd me. 

Cheers


----------

